# Anyone else loose access onto this site??



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

Im guessing the site was down, if not I was getting this message:

Warning: mysql_connect(): Can't connect to MySQL server on 'localhost' (10055) in D:\Cogbox Webs\TT Forum\web221FULL\db\mysql4.php on line 48

Warning: mysql_error(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in D:\Cogbox Webs\TT Forum\web221FULL\db\mysql4.php on line 330

Warning: mysql_errno(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in D:\Cogbox Webs\TT Forum\web221FULL\db\mysql4.php on line 331
phpBB : Critical Error

Could not connect to the database PHP Warning: mysql_connect(): Can't connect to MySQL server on 'localhost' (10055) in D:\Cogbox Webs\TT Forum\web221FULL\db\mysql4.php on line 48 PHP Warning: mysql_error(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in D:\Cogbox Webs\TT Forum\web221FULL\db\mysql4.php on line 330 PHP Warning: mysql_errno(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in D:\Cogbox Webs\TT Forum\web221FULL\db\mysql4.php on line 331


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Yes Des I was getting the same untill about 15 mins ago


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

Yes same here had it about three times in the last few weeks, its the server the site is on the MySQL services where prob down, I have a few sites and moved them to a dedicated server as this usually happens on shared srvers???


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

Great, at least it's not just me! I thought I'd broken it!


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

Database server down again I think.


----------

